# 5pt harness help *UPDATE* post #20 & 23



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I may need to get ds a new seat and I was hoping you all here could point me in the right direction. Right now his seat is a touriva by graco, I think, it is a 5pt harness that goes to 40pds, ds is 33-34 now. The problem is the latch is sticking on it and today it took me nearly a minute to get him out of it







: this to me is unacceptable for many reasons.

I took it out and brought it in and there was a screw missing on the latch that I replaced which will probably fix the problem but it case it dosnt I want to know what my options are.

I would love to keep im in a 5pt for a few years still but the only seats I have seen that are 5pt are waaaay out of my price range









*Is there a 5pt that will fit up to say 60-80pds for UNDER $100? I can swing up to that much but I cannot go past that.* As it is I will have to borrow that much.

My dd went into a booster at just shy of 4yo because of not being able to find or afford a 5pt harness for her back then when she hit 40pds. I would very much prefer not to have to do that with ds.

I could just buy another car seat like I have now but he will probably hit the 40 pd mark in the next 8-12 months if not sooner than that and it kills me that he would only use the seat that long before having to go into a booster.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I *think* the least expensive higher harness height seat is the Apex- a quick search shows some at $109. Could you swing that?

The only thing is with the apex you MUST have headrests in the position you put the seat.

-Angela


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

I would recommend the Nautilus if you could swing an extra $50 but I know how sometimes that's just not possible.

Do you have headrests in the position the seat will go in? If you could swing an extra $10 the Safety 1st Apex is a combination seat that has tall top slots and harnesses to 65 lbs. I found them online at Albeebaby for $109.99. They might be cheaper somewhere else, I'll keep looking.

http://www.albeebaby.com/sa1stap65boc1.html


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah, the nautilus would be great if you can swing it- but I get not having the $$.

-Angela


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I *think* the least expensive higher harness height seat is the Apex- a quick search shows some at $109. Could you swing that?

The only thing is with the apex you MUST have headrests in the position you put the seat.

-Angela

The van seat that the kids seats are on have no head rests. DD is in a booster with the full back adjustable head rest.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Well poopy. Then really I think the cheapest high harness is a nautilus....

I would bet he's already outgrown the seat he's in by height- the harness straps should be at or ABOVE his shoulders.

If you could sit him against a wall and measure his shoulder height that would give us an idea of what would fit him.

-Angela


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Standing hight he is 40 inches tall and 32 inches at the shoulder.

Sitting he is 14 3/8 inches from the floor to his shoulder.

I cant say for 100% sure but I think his shoulders are even with the top notch of the shoulder straps.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, in that case a nautilus is about your cheapest choice.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

That stinks about the headrests.

I'm trying to come up with a seat that fits your requirements and I'm just not sure it exists. I'm really glad that you want to keep your son in a harness.

Your best bet might be what you mentioned - buying a low cost convertible like the Scenera to get you a few more inches. Would you be able to save up for a Nautilus if you had more time?

I would check out the Kyle David ****** foundation. They provide high weight harness seats to families that can't afford them. They have a very long waiting list right now though.


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

I think the waiting list is about 9-10 months right now. Pinch pennies wherever you can or maybe ask friends or family if they could help you with a carseat fund. I know it's not always possible, but maybe it could happen. We just got the Nautilus & it's great. It had to go on a credit card though.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeckC* 
That stinks about the headrests.

I'm trying to come up with a seat that fits your requirements and I'm just not sure it exists. I'm really glad that you want to keep your son in a harness.

Your best bet might be what you mentioned - buying a low cost convertible like the Scenera to get you a few more inches. Would you be able to save up for a Nautilus if you had more time?

I would check out the Kyle David ****** foundation. They provide high weight harness seats to families that can't afford them. They have a very long waiting list right now though.









Our scenera has a harness height of 14.5". Her ds most likely is already too tallk for it, and if not she'll only get a smidge of height out of it.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

So I cant use the Safty 1st since there are no head rests on the seat in the van? Why is that? The seat ds has now I have been using without one what is the difference?


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

The Apex requires headrest because the top isn't reinforced. I think it's the only seat like that.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

if it is possible, I'd probably try to see if he could stay in the seat he is in now for a while..it sounds like he is probably right at the height limit, so you'd need to keep an eye on that, but then could you buy a nautilus with your tax refund in february?
It would be the best choice.
there are NO seats that harness past 40 pounds and then convert to a booster for less than the nautilus. Period. (the apex wont work without a high seat or headrest because the top of the seat if not reinforced like most are, just a piece of flimsy plastic to hold the headrest on - cosco being CHEAP butts) However, there have been some sales and stuff where people get % off or use a coupon and have gotten a nauti for as low as $130 or so....

One seat that might work is the EFTA, evenflo triumph advance. It harnesses to 50 pounds, with 17 inch high top slots. It sells for $130, but you can sometimes find it on sale for under $100...target JUST clearanced their stuff (end of july is baby clearance) and people were getting them for half off....but theyre gone now. The thing is, it does not convert to a booster, so when it is outgrown, you will still have to buy another booster seat.

What bothers me is you said there is something wrong with the touriva's "latch" (and by that, I assume you mean BUCKLE, not the LATCH system used to install the seat in the car, but the buckle that comes up betwen the legs to secure the child in the seat?) and taht you fixed it with a screw!!??!!??!!!?? *insert horror smiley*
IF your buckle isnt working or screws havbe fallen out, the seat is not safe, and should be returned if possible, at the very least you need to contact dorel (who makes cosco seats, not graco) and let them know the problem.

I see your child is about to be 4. That is acceptable for boostering if you need to, not optimal, but acceptable. If you simply can not find the money to buy another harness seat, I would concentrate on getting a good booster instead. Somethign with good side protection.


----------



## ErikaS57 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmm, I really think your best bet is to try to find a Nautilus on sale. Not sure how often that happens. Another option is those Babies R Us coupon booklets often have 20% off coupons... that'd lower the cost to $120 which helps some...


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

I just checked the Scenera specs, and yea, the Scenera has the same top slot as the Touriva. I was thinking it was higher. Shoot.







:

The Uptown I know has higher top slots and it can be found at Big Lots for $65.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I was wrong on the headrests







the seats do have them. I was thinking on my old van that did not







: so that isnt a problem at least.

I figured on having to buy a booster later anyway. I just wanted it to be a lot farther down the road when I did. So that isnt a problem I just dont want to spend $$ for a 5pt that he is going to outgrow in just a few months anyway.

Yes it is the buckle between his legs. Yeah I did fix it with a screw, the original screw is long gone







dh said that would work just fine. It totally rubs me the wrong way since I know I can no longer really trust that seat.

The Booster dd has is the one that I will get for ds when the time comes it is a Graco if I am remebering right and it goes from 40 to 80 pds (might be 100) but I got it at wal mart for around $20. But since ds is not yet 40 pds obviously I cant use the booster for him.

I put him in this evening when he was totally awake and not slouching down and the top slot is definatly below his shoulder not a lot but when he leans back it is totally covered. Since I dont trust the seat any more I am telling dh that he has outgrown it, because dh is not willing to let me get a new one because of the missing screw.







: (he isnt evil honest it is just the $$ thing) as it is we have to borrow the money from the il's to buy a new one. There is no way we can buy one on our own.









Thank you all for your help.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

That's great about the headrests! The Apex sounds like a great solution for you then! I know it's about $10 over your budget, but I hope that's doable.

The Apex it's a combination seat - when the harness is outgrown you use it as a booster. So if you get that you dont' have to worry about buying a booster later.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you for all the help







I am pretty clueless when it comes to car seats. I always was forced to just buy what ever wal mart had in stock and the most they carry here is the seats with the 40pd cut off









I hope the Apex stays on sell for another week it will be at least that long before I am able to get it. I am glad it has free shipping I was worried about that.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I am thrilled to be able to say that the il's came through and I was able to order the Apex a few minutes ago







:

Thank you all again for your help I would have been totally lost without it


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats on the new seat! I hope you like it


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

:







:







:







:

That's so great!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The seat is here.







: I am not sure how much longer he can fit though







the top shoulder hole is about 1.5 inches above his shoulders right now. If I take the cushion out then maybe 2 inches. I thought there would be more room than that but so he could get to 65 pds but my kids are long and lean







But I am very thankful that he is no longer in the seat were I dont trust the buckle.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

It should last you a good long while







My DS has been in the same strap slots for over a year, and he's still in the "fast" growing stage of life!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I think I've read that kids grow an average of .5" to 1" torso height per year. That means that with 2 inches to go, you could easily have 2 more years.
I'm pretty sure that what matters is where the slot is in the plastic, not the cover.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Good to know about how fast they usually grow seems like they grow inches overnight sometimes









He grew from 38 1/4 inches to 40 inches from Jan. to Aug. of this year









He was 38 1/4 inches in Jan. this year and then 40 inches when I measured him last week so he grew 1 3/8 inches in 7 months









Maybe his legs will be the only thing that grows for awhile







and his torso will stay basicly the same


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Silly me got to looking at the instruction manual and it had a picture in there of 4 places on the back to adjust to but I only saw 3 on the seat. Well I went out to the van and raised the head up, it adjusts up 3 hights for the booster part, and there was the 4th set of slots







so instead on 1-1.5 inches he has around 4-5 inches before he outgrows it in hight









I admit I was a bit upset that there wasnt more room when I first put him in and saw how close he was to being to tall for the 3rd slot. But I am a happy camper now.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

That's great to hear how much growing room he has! I'm so glad you're able to keep him harnessed.


----------

